# [Gentoo] Félicitations anigel !

## guilc

Juste un petit mot comme ça : Félicitaions anigel pour ta promotion en tant que développeur Gentoo  :Wink: 

Faut que ça se sache ça !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Hein??? qui? que? quoi??? j'ai pas vu la news!!!!

----------

## geekounet

Où ça ? Où ça ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Moi non plus. Pas vu. Mais quoi qu'il en soit (car tu fais déjà un travail exemplaire en tant que modérateur) : Félicitations !

----------

## UB|K

Félicitations !!!

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (car tu fais déjà un travail exemplaire en tant que modérateur)

 

en attendant, Trevoke doit piaffer d'impatience   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anthyme

Félicitation   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

félicitations  :Smile: 

CLAP CLAP CLAP ! m*rde j'ai rien à déboucher pour fêter ça

----------

## guilc

Pour ceux qui auraient pas vu, c'est la sur la liste gentoo-dev  :Wink:  : 

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/42022/focus=42022

----------

## geekounet

Arf, la prochaine fois je vérifierai mes mails plus tôt  :Smile: 

Et bien donc, félicitations Anigel !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Bon, en meme temps, j'espère que c'est bien notre anigel a nous, j'aurais pas l'air c** si c'est un homonyme   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Wow félicitations ani! Mais 2 choses!

1) on veut savoir ce que tu maintiens

2) C'est quoi le problème avec perl???? hein? hein?!!!  :Mr. Green: 

edit : @guilc un français de Limoges   :Wink: 

----------

## theniaky

Félicitations et bon courage   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> en attendant, Trevoke doit piaffer d'impatience  

 

Bah, a-t-il un chat, au moins ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Anigel : wouaw !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je me joins aux autres félicitations anigel

----------

## man in the hill

Bravo Anigel  :Cool:  !  Apparement c'est le grand mystère sur ce que tu maintiens mais j'ai juste compris "mushrooms"    :Shocked:  ...

Si tu nous donnais qques explications succintes sur comment cela c'est passé ... Stp ... Merci

Enjoy !

                                                          @ +

[EDIT] Si c'est comme ça, un peut moins anonymous ... Steeve .[/EDIT]

----------

## netfab

Serait-ce ceci ?

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir à tous.

Et tout d'abord, merci pour ces félicitations : même si je suis loin de mériter tout ça, ça fait toujours plaisir  :Wink:  ! guilc, te voilà donc rassuré, il s'agit bien "du bon" ! Et puisque vous me demandez des comptes, je m'en vais vous rassurer  :Wink: .

Tout ça a commencé il y a bien longtemps déjà, dans un petit village de... Ah non, on me fait signe que je me trompe d'histoire !

J'ai l'habitude de participer, depuis mon arrivée sur Gentoo, plus ou moins activement à la distribution, lorsque mes compétences et mon temps libre me le permettent. Parfois sous forme de bug reports, sous forme de (toutes) petites améliorations sur des paquets existants, etc... Et, ces derniers mois, surtout sous forme de traductions diverses et variées.

Mais le système tel qu'il est actuellement est lourd : il faut remplir un bugreport, que quelqu'un d'autre valide, etc... Et ça fait pas mal de paperasse pour un résultat identique à un "commit" que je pourrai très bien faire moi-même  :Arrow:  l'idée de devenir "gentoo official staff" a germé dans mon esprit. Et comme cet été j'avais (enfin) le temps de m'y consacrer, j'ai demandé à amne de bien vouloir être mon mentor pour cette "promotion", et commencé le processus de recrutement.

Bref, comme vous le voyez, rien de bien folichon en fait. Il est bien sûr possible que dans un avenir plus ou moins proche je propose mon aide à d'autres projets, si je pense pouvoir leur apporter quelque chose, mais en l'état actuel des choses je reste modo du forum fr, et, pour répondre à Enlight : je ne maintiens rien de spécial (je n'ai d'ailleurs pas passé le quizz ebuild, mais seulement le quizz général - que kernel_sensei a lui aussi passé, bien avant moi d'ailleurs  :Laughing: ). Désolé pour Trevoke, mais sans un beau chat bien affectueux, tu n'as aucune chance de prendre ma place  :Laughing:  !

Pour cette histoire de mushrooms, je crois que Swift a délibéremment brodé ce que j'avais écrit dans la courte intro qu'il m'avait demandé   :Laughing:  ! Mais comme son mail d'intro est quand même bien sympa, je ne peux qu'apprécier l'attention  :Laughing:  !

Merci à tous en tous cas, ces attentions me vont droit au coeur,

Amicalement,

Ani, alias Hubert dans la vraie vie (maintenant, je ne peux plus me cacher, n'est-ce pas  :Laughing: ).

----------

## yuk159

Félicitations Anigel !

Y sont trop forts nos modo à nous sul forum francophone  :Laughing: 

@+

Olivier (héhé comme ça t'es pas tout seul)

----------

## Delvin

félicitations  :Smile: 

si je repasse sur limoges, je te les ferais en live :p

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

bravo Anigel, tu as un chat super mignon   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ahah felicitation  :Smile:  Ca fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un qui monte au creneau dans cette distribution ^_^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bravo à toi!!

----------

## kopp

Ah le fourbe, il devient dev dans notre dos !

Félicitations Anigel !

----------

## Mickael

Félicitations Anigel !

----------

## Trevoke

Bravo anigel!

C'est l'heure d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment de ton username, maintenant : ca m'etonnerait que ca soit 'angel' avec une faute de frappe...

C'est assez amusant quand meme, j'avoue, j'ai plus a faire Iznogoud, tout le monde l'attend alors ils le font pour moi   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

@Trevoke: Clair que tu sembles ne pas être le seul à vouloir être calif à la place du calif   :Laughing: 

(/me mauvaise langue)

Bon c'est cool pour toi anigel, ça fait 2 dev français du forum dans le projet gentoo donc? (avec TGL)

----------

## kopp

Kernel Sensei est aussi dev !

----------

## CryoGen

ls -l /dev

 hda

 hda1

 ...

 anigel

 kernel_sensei

 ....

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## kernelsensei

 :Laughing:  pas mal CryoGen

Félicitation Ani !! Moi aussi j'avais amne comme mentor... bizarre ^^

Mais ce qu'il t'a pas dit c'est que maintenant il te faut encore passer une épreuve... genre marcher pieds nus sur des CPUs loadés à 100% lors d'un emerge -e world .... mouhahahaha

----------

## fb99

bravo, bonne continuation, et on veut voir des résultats, le titre sans les fruits ça sert pas à grand choses !!!

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est l'heure d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment de ton username, maintenant : ca m'etonnerait que ca soit 'angel' avec une faute de frappe...

 

Effectivement, traîner une faute de frappe sur autant de temps aurait été ridicule. Non, ce pseudo provient du monde littéraire (comme souvent), et plus précisemment d'une série de romans de feu Marion Zimmer Bradley (qui a signé, entre autres, la sublime "romance de Ténébreuse"). Dans une de ses trilogies, elle mettait en scène une jeune femme, baptisée... anigel. Et oui, c'est un prénom féminin (si tant est qu'il existe ailleurs que dans la littérature  :Laughing: ). Et, en ce temps-là, je jouais régulièrement à un jeu appelé "EverQuest". L'expérience m'ayant appris que les joueurs (majoritairement masculins) étaient plus sympas avec les avatars féminins, j'avais pris le parti de jouer des personnages féminins. Puis l'habitude s'est installée...

Voilà, vous savez tout maintenant  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas que je veuille tout derailler, la, mais tu jouais sur quel serveur.. ?

J'ai joue sur Solusek Ro (Trevoke Sunshire <Lords of the zodiac>), et Luclin (Aaedaien Badmunkee, j'ai oublie la guilde..).

----------

## anigel

Decidemment, tu es bien curieux   :Twisted Evil:  !

J'ai commencé sur Morell-Thule, puis Sebilis, avant de revenir sur Stromm, où je passe encore de temps à autres, même si je ne suis plus que rarement aux commandes de mon personnage  :Wink: .

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis curieux pour mieux te supplanter, mon enfant!   :Twisted Evil: 

Bah non, je voulais savoir si on s'etait croise.. Apparemment non.   :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Decidemment, tu es bien curieux   !
> 
> J'ai commencé sur Morell-Thule, puis Sebilis, avant de revenir sur Stromm, où je passe encore de temps à autres, même si je ne suis plus que rarement aux commandes de mon personnage .

 

<off> t'y jouais sous nux? Parceque j'ai un pote qui a promis qu'il switchait si j'arrivais à faire tourner everquest (ce qui es relativement difficile quand on a pas le jeu remarque...) </off>

----------

## kopp

 *anigel wrote:*   

> L'expérience m'ayant appris que les joueurs (majoritairement masculins) étaient plus sympas avec les avatars féminins, j'avais pris le parti de jouer des personnages féminins. Puis l'habitude s'est installée...
> 
> Voilà, vous savez tout maintenant  !

 

Aurais-tu d'autres choses à nous avouer à ce sujet ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eu la même pensée en lisant le message, je pensee que si on le travail encore un peut il risque d'y avoir des révélation digne de gala   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai eu la même pensée en lisant le message, je pensee que si on le travail encore un peut il risque d'y avoir des révélation digne de gala  

 

Je reposte ici ma proposition de renseignements/photos sur anigel pour la modique somme de 10. Je file le lien paypal dans mon prochain poste:)

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> <off> t'y jouais sous nux? Parceque j'ai un pote qui a promis qu'il switchait si j'arrivais à faire tourner everquest (ce qui es relativement difficile quand on a pas le jeu remarque...) </off>

 

J'y ai joué sous Linux un temps. Mais j'ai rapidement laissé tomber : ces jeux sont en constante évolution, et il devient vite très lourd de devoir (re)configurer wine à chaque update. Non, en général lorsque je joue, je joue sous Windows, tout simplement  :Wink: .

@kopp & titoucha : tsssssss ! pas de mauvais esprit svp !  :Wink: 

@tty : je te conseille fortement de te tirer à l'étranger si tu fais ça  :Laughing:  !

----------

## TGL

\o/   +1 pour les congratulations à Anigel !

...et puis tiens, mieux vaut tard que jamais, à kopp aussi, parceque j'avais zappé à l'époque de son election  :Smile: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ça fait 2 dev français du forum dans le projet gentoo donc? (avec TGL)

 

Moi, dev ? Nan... Simple utilisateur et fier de l'être  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *anigel wrote:*   

> @tty : je te conseille fortement de te tirer à l'étranger si tu fais ça  !

 

C'est parfait, c'est ce que je fais  :Very Happy:  donc envoyer les enveloppes et j'enverrai les photos.

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Moi, dev ? Nan... Simple utilisateur et fier de l'être 

 

"Simple utilisateur" : vaut mieux entendre ça que d'être sourd  :Wink:  ! Tu es notre maître à tous, très cher ! Et, qui plus est, si tu n'es pas développeur à l'heure actuelle, c'est un choix je pense ? En effet, mon petit doigt m'a dit que tu avais eu des propositions voilà quelques années... Me trompe-je ?

Et puis, de toute façon pas de fausse modestie : -dev ou pas -dev, tu es l'auteur d'un nombre plus que respectable d'améliorations apportées à portage ! A côté, je suis encore dans le bac à sable  :Wink:  !

PS : Content de te revoir traîner un peu dans le coin  :Wink: .

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

> PS : Content de te revoir traîner un peu dans le coin .

 

+1

trevoke à raison... quelque chose se trame oO

première étape : trouver un programme en lui piquant ses bonnes idées

----------

## titoucha

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi, dev ? Nan... Simple utilisateur et fier de l'être 

 

J'aimerais bien être simple utilisateur avec un niveau en programmation comme toi à pondre un script en deux coups de cuillères à pots   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   @tty : je te conseille fortement de te tirer à l'étranger si tu fais ça  ! 
> 
> C'est parfait, c'est ce que je fais  donc envoyer les enveloppes et j'enverrai les photos.

 

Elles sont parti... je sais pas trop où, mais elles sont parti...  :Laughing: 

-->[]

----------

## titoucha

Quand je vous dit qu'on va finir par tout savoir   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Je me disais justement hier que ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu TGL et que ça faisait plusieurs mois qu'il n'avait pas posté. Heureusement, il est toujours parmis nous !

----------

## PabOu

Trop fort ce thread :-D

J'ai remarqué la nomination d'anigel hier soir, lorsque j'ai tranché la dernière GWN à coups de mots francophones (comprenez : mon effort de traduction).

Mais une question m'est restée dans les doigts tout au long de la nuit.. Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faudra désormais passer par un userrep (Kopp pour ne pas le citer) lorsque l'on souhaitera s'adresser à anigel ? :-D

----------

## yuk159

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> ...Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faudra désormais passer par un userrep (Kopp pour ne pas le citer) lorsque l'on souhaitera s'adresser à anigel ? 

 

héhé bien vu ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Je sias que c'était une plaisanterie, mais pour le cas le plus général, vous n'aides pas obliger de passer par les userreps pour contacter les développeurs. On est juste là pour faciliter les choses si vous le voulez !

----------

## onvice

 :Surprised:   C'était déja pour moi, super noob, une référence sur ce forum.

Maintenant je n'aurais plus de questions à me poser.

Merci pour ce que tu nous fais partager

--

Petite parenthèse pour couronner le tout, il a fait un blog qui est très intéressant.   :Wink: 

----------

